
Silicon Valley should stop ostracizing the military - dsr12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/silicon-valley-should-stop-ostracizing-the-military/2018/08/08/7a7e0658-974f-11e8-80e1-00e80e1fdf43_story.html
======
overthemoon
What does ostracizing the military even mean? Do they not have the behemoth of
the DOD budget behind them? Is the US military not spending unprecedented
amounts of money in AI research?

